# Sex with partners



## AJ Hidell (Apr 8, 2009)

No, I'm not asking for the sex of your partner.  That would be wrong.

Do you have a regular partner, who is not your spouse, that you are having sex with?

Let's face it; this happens more than anyone wants to admit.  I'm not asking for any confessions here.  Just vote in the poll so we can see some numbers.


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't see a poll, but have nothing to hide....

No, I've never had sex with any of my partners.  While I absolutely love my last 2, there has never been any sexual attraction.  We're good friends, and have each others backs, but thats the extent! My first, I couldnt stand him enough to talk, much less screw!

Not to mention, I'm happily married and wouldnt risk losing whats left of my little family for sex.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 8, 2009)

Sex with a partner is better than sex without one.  That is for certain.  

I think sex between 2 people is a beatiful thing. Sex between 5 or 6 is perfect.


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, AJ, do you actually think anyone will admit, even anonymously?  

I just want to say, EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Hockey (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## fma08 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


>



I was wondering when the Quag was gonna make an appearance...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 8, 2009)

Does self love count?


----------



## fma08 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Does self love count?



Bahahaha!!!


----------



## JonTullos (Apr 8, 2009)

I won't ever, ever, have sex with a partner.  Even if I wasn't married I wouldn't do it.  A wise man once said, "don't :censored::censored::censored::censored: where you sleep."  Translated:  Don't screw your co-workers.  It's asking for trouble.


----------



## daedalus (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL, the scared EMT students thinking it never happens. Hey, you wanna know something better, it happens all the time, and it can be straight, or gay, and occur in the bed room next to yours, maybe in the bed you sleep in at work. 

There is a very rich history of sexual encounters at my station.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't get your honey where you get your money


----------



## Aidey (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't, and certainly don't ever plan on it. 

That being said, I did meet my boyfriend when we both volunteered at the same FD, however we kept our work and private lives totally separate. Several people knew we were dating, but most did not, and our chief didn't even know. (Small dept, only about 50 people) 

I have heard that it's happened at my current work place, although I have no idea if anyone involved was married or anything at the time. Company policy is that co workers can date, but they aren't allowed to work on the same ambulance if they do.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 9, 2009)

I think at times this field is an emotional roller-coaster.  You spend a lot of time together, you see things and people in situations that if you dont have a secure handle on your emotions you could misconstrued those feelings

I have been close a few times when I was younger, I started in this field when I was 21 years old.  We decided against it as it was better to continue as partners then take a chance at losing that relationship.  We are both married now and we have remained close friends.

It could be a medical field thing, I can walk into any of our ER's and point out to you five people that are banging each other or that were at one time.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 9, 2009)

Why don't any of the things that are cool about EMS ever happen to me?


----------



## EMTWintz (Apr 9, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> I think at times this field is an emotional roller-coaster.  You spend a lot of time together, you see things and people in situations that if you dont have a secure handle on your emotions you could misconstrued those feelings



AAWWW cute trying to rationalize sex. We are animals period, its what we do. Its just what kind of species you are, are you a dove or lion?
I have and would again (assuming I wasn't hitched)


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2009)

It happens

I stay away from it because I know what happens.  Especially working in the hospital a few years ago its crazy at the drama when you poke a coworker.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 9, 2009)

EMTWintz said:


> AAWWW cute trying to rationalize sex. We are animals period, its what we do. Its just what kind of species you are, are you a dove or lion?
> I have and would again (assuming I wasn't hitched)



Oh you see right through me.  I'm a lion ask my wife....Dont ask her now she's pissed at me.  I dont know something about emptying the trash or doing the dishes.  Well I used to be a lion now I'm a dish doing, trash emptying, grass mowing, dog walking.......You get the picture.  

Seriously, That is what should differentiate us from animals the ability to not try to mount everything in sight, well at least when your working. :lol:


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Apr 9, 2009)

Nope never have and never will. Been happily married for 25 years, I and my wife own 2 homes,raised 3 kids and put them through college and are looking forward to our first grandchild, why would I want to throw that away for a few minutes of pleasure? I do work mainly with female partner's, but only on a professional level and that is it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 9, 2009)

Please, I can't even get any from girls who don't know me. What makes you think I can from those that spend 12 hrs a day with me?


----------



## MMiz (Apr 9, 2009)

Per our rules:



> We do not allow posts that are sexual in nature or violate EMTLife community standards. The EMTLife team shall be the sole arbitrator of what does and what does not violate community standards.



And our family-friendly stance, this thread has run its course.  Lets try to keep things a little more appropriate in the future.  Maybe a "relationship" thread would be better.


----------

